# SampleTekk's Summer Sale - 50% on EVERYTHING. Win $500 worth of samples!



## SampleTekk (Jun 1, 2014)

Greetings!
Time again for our annual Summer Sale where you can grab multisampled instruments for you Halion, Kontakt, EXS24, Gigastudio sampler with a 50% discount!
Choose between grand pianos, uprights, organs, flutes, organs, brass, harpsichords, choirs, percussion and other instruments.

Also, after the sale, (that goes on between June 1 and June 30), we will pick a winner, that get's $500 worth of samples from us. To enter that draw, just participate in this thread.

Check out the samples here: www.sampletekk.com


----------



## kclements (Jun 1, 2014)

Love Sampletekk pianos. Use them all the time. If you don't have any of their pianos, it's a great time to go pick some up.

Cheers
kc


----------



## wst3 (Jun 1, 2014)

Agreed!

The new MkII pianos are even better than the originals (sometimes technology can be our friend.)

And I like Big Orchestral Brass, which was discussed in another thread recently.

The Renaissance Flutes saved me last year when I had to write incidentals for a production of "Cyrano"

While it might be a little bit stereotyped, you should also check out the INIL Choir.

And without a doubt, the libraries that I use the most are the electric pianos - they are recorded through amplifiers, and it is difficult to beat that sound!


----------



## Zelorkq (Jun 1, 2014)

I've been eyeing Synthogy Ivory II's Pianos...
But these offers look incredibly tempting, I might consider these over Synthogy seeing as I'm tight on budget.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## kclements (Jun 1, 2014)

wst3 @ Sun Jun 01 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> The new MkII pianos are even better than the originals (sometimes technology can be our friend.)



Yes, the new pianos are very nice. I haven't tried the brass. I may give it a go..

Cheers
kc


----------



## renegade (Jun 1, 2014)

The 7CG is my go to piano, it responds well and feels right on my Roland RD700GX. The dynamic layers is tuned just right IMO


----------



## Izolus (Jun 1, 2014)

Oooooh, this is very nice. I might buy a piano from here .


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 1, 2014)

Great sale! Looking forward to listening to all the pianos. Time to grab a couple.


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 3, 2014)

Here are two, (of the many pianos and other instruments), that are on sale now at www.sampletekk.com:


Rain Piano MkII - Normal price $79 - Summer Sale Price $39.50



[mp3]http://www.sampletekk.com/proddemos/RainMkII/RainPianoMkIIDemo1.mp3[/mp3]
[mp3]http://www.sampletekk.com/proddemos/RainMkII/RainPianoMkIIDemo2.mp3[/mp3]

http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=STDELIVER-046-KONT (Rain Piano MkII)


The original Rain Piano, (Kontakt, EXS24, HALion and Gigastudio format) - Normal Price $49 - Summer Sale Price $24.50







[mp3]http://www.sampletekk.com/proddemos/RainPiano/RainPianoDemo1.mp3[/mp3]
[mp3]http://www.sampletekk.com/proddemos/RainPiano/RainPianoDemo2.mp3[/mp3]
[mp3]http://www.sampletekk.com/proddemos/RainPiano/RainPianoDemo3.mp3[/mp3]
[mp3]http://www.sampletekk.com/proddemos/RainPiano/RainPianoDemo4.mp3[/mp3]
[mp3]http://www.sampletekk.com/proddemos/RainPiano/RainPianoDemo5.mp3[/mp3]

http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=STDELIVER-004-FORMAT (Rain Piano)


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jun 3, 2014)

The Rain Piano Mk2 sounds lovely! If my motorcycle's engine hadn't blown up yesterday, I'd be all over this sale :D


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 3, 2014)

renegade @ Sun Jun 01 said:


> The 7CG is my go to piano, it responds well and feels right on my Roland RD700GX. The dynamic layers is tuned just right IMO



My "go to" as well.


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 3, 2014)

Ron Snijders @ Tue Jun 03 said:


> The Rain Piano Mk2 sounds lovely! If my motorcycle's engine hadn't blown up yesterday, I'd be all over this sale :D



Have to keep your bike happy!


----------



## Atom Hub (Jun 3, 2014)

Time to take a closer look I think...  A nice summer in sight


----------



## kmlandre (Jun 3, 2014)

Hoping I can get ahold of the BOB Brass and Ren Flutes. Those would be widen my sound nicely...

Kurt


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 4, 2014)

I am looking at the Orchestral Brass, there's not much about it around but what has been said is promising!


----------



## GP_Hawk (Jun 5, 2014)

Bought the BOB Orchestral Brass but never got an e mail link to the download :( 

Sent an email but looking forward to trying it out...


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 6, 2014)

GP_Hawk @ Fri Jun 06 said:


> Bought the BOB Orchestral Brass but never got an e mail link to the download :(
> 
> Sent an email but looking forward to trying it out...



Hi

Have you checked your spam-folder? Otherwise, just contact me at [email protected]


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Jun 6, 2014)

Wow, nice that you're doing this again! Sure hope to win o=?


----------



## GP_Hawk (Jun 6, 2014)

RobertPeetersPiano @ Fri Jun 06 said:


> Wow, nice that you're doing this again! Sure hope to win o=?


All is good...thx for the email and quick response :mrgreen:


----------



## GP_Hawk (Jun 6, 2014)

RobertPeetersPiano @ Fri Jun 06 said:


> Wow, nice that you're doing this again! Sure hope to win o=?


All is good...thx for the email and quick response :mrgreen:


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 6, 2014)

...and, soon to be released: WG2 MkII...... =o o-[][]-o o=<


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 9, 2014)

GP_Hawk @ Sat Jun 07 said:


> All is good...thx for the email and quick response :mrgreen:



Great! Hope you like the samples!


----------



## Kejero (Jun 10, 2014)

Sounds good! Would be nice to expand my palette with


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 10, 2014)

renegade @ Sun Jun 01 said:


> The 7CG is my go to piano, it responds well and feels right on my Roland RD700GX. The dynamic layers is tuned just right IMO



+1! Even though this instrument has original Kontakt nki's :shock: its still one of the best pianos on the market IMO. Sounds and plays beautifully that if I have CPU / RAM to spare, its my go-to piano.


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 10, 2014)

Alfonso Gugliucci have made some youtube videos where he plays the White Grand MkII and Black Grand MkII:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq6wSUq7h94
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iTbTxq-ltE

Get them at 50% at www.sampletekk.com


----------



## cyoder (Jun 10, 2014)

Mmm, tasty pianos. I'm also interested in the brass and recorders, may have to pick them up at some point.

Regards,


----------



## Tastenclown (Jun 11, 2014)

+1 for Old Lady and Emperor... in a new vest 

I am a big fan of the PMI old Lady and Emperor, I own both and the sound is terrific.
The difficult thing is to combine the resonance samples with the normal samples and pedal sampes. 
If there would be an update with a scripted Kontakt engine that will be my absolute favorite piano. 
Please..... 

Regards, Stefan


----------



## MrVoice (Jun 11, 2014)

I will have a look at the brass. That prize seems as a steal to me!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jun 14, 2014)

Unfortunately, I've run out of money for a while having recently picked up White Grand mk2, Black Grand mk2, Vertikal mk2, PMI Old Lady and PMI Emperor... 

... but TBO and 7CG and the Rain Piano and those Hammond libraries - they keep calling me...


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 14, 2014)

Lode_Runner @ Sat Jun 14 said:


> Unfortunately, I've run out of money for a while having recently picked up White Grand mk2, Black Grand mk2, Vertikal mk2, PMI Old Lady and PMI Emperor...
> 
> ... but TBO and 7CG and the Rain Piano and those Hammond libraries - they keep calling me...


----------



## rnappi (Jun 14, 2014)

Great job on the Tubed Keys & Wurli, I use them regularly.
Thanks for your generosity on the giveaway.

rich


----------



## evilantal (Jun 17, 2014)

I love your piano's and Wurli instruments. Might pick up something extra in the sale


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 17, 2014)

evilantal @ Tue Jun 17 said:


> I love your piano's and Wurli instruments. Might pick up something extra in the sale



Check this out:


----------



## JW (Jun 17, 2014)

Pianos sound lovely! I'm definitely looking forward to checking out more of your libraries!

JW


----------



## Musicologo (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm highly tempted to pick one of these for my birthday, however I cannot decide myself...
Which piano should be the most effective?... I mainly like to do ambient solo tracks, but sometimes I also do ballad demos or jazzy tunes... I have plenty pianos among freebies and the ones in Komplete, but I still think I'm missing a top-notch sound for ambient/ethereal tracks.


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 22, 2014)

Musicologo @ Sun Jun 22 said:


> I'm highly tempted to pick one of these for my birthday, however I cannot decide myself...
> Which piano should be the most effective?... I mainly like to do ambient solo tracks, but sometimes I also do ballad demos or jazzy tunes... I have plenty pianos among freebies and the ones in Komplete, but I still think I'm missing a top-notch sound for ambient/ethereal tracks.



I guess you are using Kontakt, correct? The Black Grand MkII is a Steinway D with three different microphone perspectives that you can mix or use sepratly gives you endless combinations. The close perspectives are bright an in your face, the medium is a more jazzy feel and the ambient gives you the warmth and ambience from the concert hall that it was recorded in. Add the sympathetic resonance, the true pedaling, hammerback and pedal noise plus the really effective velocity controls plus 16 velocity levels, and I think that you have an instrument taht can do most jobs.


----------



## holzlag0r (Jun 22, 2014)

Yea, I like the sound of the MkII. Thinking about buying it. But there are sooooooo many great pianos nowadays out there - decision making is pretty hard. :(

Just by looking at your list of pianos... :shock:


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 22, 2014)

I already have a lot of piano libraries, but these products are very tempting... :D


----------



## Musicologo (Jun 23, 2014)

Sampletekk, thanks for the input. I've read closely your suggestion but also the new White grand 2 mkII. What are the main differences between the black and the white? A steinway is a steinway is a steinway, but I don't know if I want a steinway, I already have one. And I'm all for "character" pianos, even if slightly micro-detuned. So after reading your input, but then reading carefully about the white I kinda leaned to the white because it seems it offers "the same possibilities" with a slight "more original" sound., and perhaps more out-of-the-box since you describe it as being more prepared to sit good in a mix.. I don't know... a few more days to make up my mind...


----------



## blougui (Jun 24, 2014)

Musicologo,
If you're into slightly detuned and character pianos with an ethereal/ambient sound in mind, why not go to Rain Piano ? At 34,5$ it fills the bill !

- Erik


----------



## dimtsak (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't own full Kontakt, 
but i just saw that the SampleTekk Black is powered by Kontakt.

Is there any other library that i can use without full Kontakt?

Didn't find anything else so far.


----------



## juliansader (Jun 28, 2014)

I have browsed through the manuals of the new MkII pianos, and I am very pleased to see that they implement proper sympathetic resonance. (I was quite disappointed when I realised that Pianoteq and TruePianos do not.) The manuals describe the SR as follows:

“To try it out, turn on the SR by pressing the button, set the SR Vol to about half way up, play and hold a C chord, let it ring out and then, while still holding the keys to the C chord, play the C in the octave below. 
As you can hear, you’ll get a resonance going. “

However, the manuals also point out that:

“Some limitations...	
If you consider the amount of combinations of possible pressed and held keys together with possible played notes, that sum would be, well... big! The SR in the Rain Piano MkII is an emulation that works on many, but not all combinations. To get actually all would make a, well... BIG program and would really be impossible to make.”

Could you please give us a bit more detail on these limitations?


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 29, 2014)

Tomorrow, 30th, is the last day of SampleTekk's Summer Sale!


----------



## njO (Jun 29, 2014)

I just had to try the Pump Organ, and it's just awesome! :o 

Nils Johan


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 29, 2014)

njO @ Sun Jun 29 said:


> I just had to try the Pump Organ, and it's just awesome! :o
> 
> Nils Johan



Glad you like it. At 7.50 it's a catch!


----------



## aranbrowning (Jun 29, 2014)

Have heard great things about your pianos, but im quite interested in the brass and flutes


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 29, 2014)

aranbrowning @ Sun Jun 29 said:


> Have heard great things about your pianos, but im quite interested in the brass and flutes



Well, check them out, still time to get them at 50%!


----------



## aranbrowning (Jun 29, 2014)

Im very tempted by the brass to add a less hollywood more natural sound. The 50% off is great! Just wondering how well they will blend!


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 29, 2014)

aranbrowning @ Sun Jun 29 said:


> Im very tempted by the brass to add a less hollywood more natural sound. The 50% off is great! Just wondering how well they will blend!



Actually, one of the goals when producing thesem where that they should blend well with other libraries


----------



## Musicologo (Jun 30, 2014)

I could not decide myself just for one, so I ended up spending my birthday money grabbing both the WG2MkII and the Rain Piano MKII, and I'm very pleased so far! I've been fooling around with them for the last hours and they sound awesome for my purposes of ambient and character pianos. I really like the Sympathetic resonance feature, and also the ability to detune the WS, those two features alone help a lot in making up special characters with them.

I also believe the WG2 MkII, works well as a go-to piano in other kinds of productions, not only ambient. I'm trying it on my marches and pop songs more as an accompanying and not solo instruments and it works well.

I will keep exploring them for the following weeks and I'm most sure I'll record lots of my tunes with them. Congrats on the awesome job, this was a terrific opportunity. :wink:


----------



## SampleTekk (Jun 30, 2014)

Musicologo @ Mon Jun 30 said:


> I could not decide myself just for one, so I ended up spending my birthday money grabbing both the WG2MkII and the Rain Piano MKII, and I'm very pleased so far! I've been fooling around with them for the last hours and they sound awesome for my purposes of ambient and character pianos. I really like the Sympathetic resonance feature, and also the ability to detune the WS, those two features alone help a lot in making up special characters with them.
> 
> I also believe the WG2 MkII, works well as a go-to piano in other kinds of productions, not only ambient. I'm trying it on my marches and pop songs more as an accompanying and not solo instruments and it works well.
> 
> I will keep exploring them for the following weeks and I'm most sure I'll record lots of my tunes with them. Congrats on the awesome job, this was a terrific opportunity. :wink:



So glad that you like the pianos! It's these kind of input that makes all the har work that goes into these productions worth while!


----------



## juliansader (Jul 4, 2014)

juliansader @ Sun 29 Jun said:


> I have browsed through the manuals of the new MkII pianos, and I am very pleased to see that they implement proper sympathetic resonance. (I was quite disappointed when I realised that Pianoteq and TruePianos do not.) The manuals describe the SR as follows:
> 
> “To try it out, turn on the SR by pressing the button, set the SR Vol to about half way up, play and hold a C chord, let it ring out and then, while still holding the keys to the C chord, play the C in the octave below.
> As you can hear, you’ll get a resonance going. “
> ...



Bump?


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 4, 2014)

juliansader @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> juliansader @ Sun 29 Jun said:
> 
> 
> > I have browsed through the manuals of the new MkII pianos, and I am very pleased to see that they implement proper sympathetic resonance. (I was quite disappointed when I realised that Pianoteq and TruePianos do not.) The manuals describe the SR as follows:
> ...



On the real thing, there are so many combinations of notes that are struck, alone and in chords, together with other keys being pressed and therefore undamping the strings, that the combinations are endless.
All sympathetic resonancees in sampled pianos are a emulation where you use the most common resonances, but it is impossible to cover all bases.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Per has a point... if we consider only two note combinations (I'm too dumb or lazy to consider combinations from 1 through 10<G>) I think the total number of possible combinations would be 3.09485E+26 
- or -
309,485,009,821,345,000,000,000,000 
if you don't like scientific notation<G>!

Now the real number is probably a little smaller because we are exciting specific combinations that are repeated, but the bottom line is modern technology has not yet caught up with craftsmen from 1700<G>!


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 4, 2014)

wst3 @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> Per has a point... if we consider only two note combinations (I'm too dumb or lazy to consider combinations from 1 through 10<G>) I think the total number of possible combinations would be 3.09485E+26
> - or -
> 309,485,009,821,345,000,000,000,000
> if you don't like scientific notation<G>!
> ...



That would be a loooong script.... =o


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 5, 2014)

Oh my, SampleTekk just gave me choice issues!
Thanks a ton, Per!


----------



## SampleTekk (Jul 5, 2014)

Ron Snijders @ Sat Jul 05 said:


> Oh my, SampleTekk just gave me choice issues!
> Thanks a ton, Per!



Congrats to winning the draw! No go spend your $500!


----------

